# RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: 
Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten​*
Kommentar

In den Kieler Nachrichten wird Sänger Till Lindemann von Rammstein zitiert und mir richtig sympathisch.

Auch wenn mein Musikgeschmack etwas traditioneller als es die Mucke von Rammstein ist:
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Aus-de...richt-lieber-mit-sich-als-mit-dem-Therapeuten

Sein dortiges Statement kann ich aber für mich persönlich auch nur unterschreiben (ohne zu vernachlässigen, dass es Probleme gibt, bei denen medizinische oder therapeutische Hilfe absolut notwendig ist, für die Haare- in-der-Suppe-Sucher):


> _Rammstein-Sänger Till Lindemann redet gern mit Till Lindemann. Seine Selbstgespräche beim Angeln ziehe er dem Besuch eines Therapeuten vor. „Ich glaube ganz fest daran, dass man sich selber therapieren kann“, sagte der 54-Jährige jetzt dem Magazin „Playboy“. Er finde am besten zu sich selbst, „wenn ich mir ein Weinchen aufmache, jage und angle“. Therapeuten-Besuche seien „oft rausgeschmissenes Geld für Luxusprobleme“. „Ich habe noch niemanden erlebt, dem es dadurch bessergegangen ist“, sagte Lindemann._



Auch Rapper und Angler Marteria verdankte dem Angeln laut seiner Aussage die Rettung, wie wir schon berichteten:
Angeln war seine Rettung - Rapper Marteria im Interview

Nun sind Rapper wie Hard/Heavy-Rocker vielleicht nicht unbedingt Schwiegermamis Lieblinge oder das seriöse Vorbild für den bürokrateutonischen Spießbürger, das gebe ich gerne zu.

Wenn aber ich schreibe, dass mir Angeln hilft, dann interessiert das nun mal keine Sau.

So gesehen gefallen mir ALLE solchen Veröffentlichungen ALLER öffentlich bekannten Leute, die sich so positiv zum Angeln äußern (auch wenn der KN - Schreiber im Bericht augenscheinlich das alles entweder nicht begreift oder schlicht anders sieht)....

*Funktionäre und Politik zum Angeln zwingen?*
Und - wer hätte das gedacht vik::vik::vik, diese Geschichte bringt mich auch zu folgender Überlegung:
Sollte man Schützern, Politikern und Verbandlern nicht allen eine gehörige Portion praktischen Angelns verschreiben?

Damit die aus ihrer Abgehobenheit, aus ihren Elfenbeintürmen und Wolkenkuckucksheimen wieder etwas runterkommen und geerdet werden?
Und merken, was sie bisher täglich an Unfug verbrochen haben, weil sie soweit weg non normalen Leuten sind??

*Bundestag zum Angeln schicken?*
Auch Gregor Gysi wollte ja schon mal verhindern, dass man den Bundestag insgesamt angeln schickt, weil die sonst "runterkommen würden", dann würden die noch frecher werden, man müsse für deren "Überspanntheit sorgen....

Aber für seine Fraktion könne er sich das vorstellen :q:q:
ab Minute 4.10 ca. 
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3HU0fpReB4

Die Art Humor liegt mir.

Nachdenken darüber, Schützer, Politiker und Verbandler zwangsweise zum Angeln zu schicken, auch...

Man kann ja mal sinnieren.......

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Yau - Zwangsangeln für Funktionäre, das wäre ne feine Sache...!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

ich sehe, ich bin nicht alleine mit der Idee ;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Und wehe die PETisten knüppeln dann nicht alles ab


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

grins.............


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Die Funktionäre alle in einen Sack und ordentlich mit dem Knüppel drauf. :q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Die Funktionäre alle in einen Sack und ordentlich mit dem Knüppel drauf. :q:q:q


Klar, wenn gehältert wird muss abgeschlagen werden :m


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, dass der Kerl angelt und jagt!
War immer der Meinung, der wäre ausreichend beschäftigt, seine läufige Tusse im Zaum zu halten?
Aber dennoch, Angeln kann wirklich Therapie sein, geht aber auch ohne Selbstgespräche.

Jürgen


----------



## Nordan (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, dass der Kerl angelt und jagt!
> War immer der Meinung, der wäre ausreichend beschäftigt, seine läufige Tusse im Zaum zu halten?
> 
> Aber dennoch, Angeln kann wirklich Therapie sein, geht aber auch ohne Selbstgespräche.
> ...



Und warum sollte er kein Angler/Jäger sein? Weil er Musik macht?
Und was hat seine "Tusse" damit zu tun?#d

Angeln und Therapie:
Manchmal hab ich den Verdacht, angeln könnte auch der Grund für eine Therapie sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

grins - der war auch net schlecht...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, dass der Kerl angelt und jagt!



Das is ein Mecklenburger Junge, der Kerl hat 'nen Bauernhof am Schweriner See und waidwerkt und fischt ebenda#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Ist Marteria nich auch Mecklenburger?


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Ja, sind Mecklenburger. Alle naturverbunden und nicht abgehoben.


----------



## Eff (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Dass das Angeln beim Seele baumeln lassen uns allen hilft, sollte für uns nichts Neues sein. Umso schöner, wenn diese Sichtweise ins öffentliche Licht gerückt wird.
Dabei denke ich immer an einen Angelkollegen, der letztes Jahr heftig mit Burnout zu kämpfen hatte. Sein Arbeitgeber fand es nicht so berauschend, dass der krankgeschriebene Mitarbeiter auch schon mal öfter zum Wasser gefahren ist. "Wer angeln kann, könne auch arbeiten" - blöd nur, dass der Arzt das Angeln ausdrücklich als wünschenswerte Abwechslung gesehen hat, die dem Gesundheitszustand zuträglich war :vik:

Ob die Krankenkassen zur Prophylaxe unseren Vereinsbeitrag anteilig übernehmen würden ? :m


----------



## daci7 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das is ein Mecklenburger Junge, der Kerl hat 'nen Bauernhof am Schweriner See und waidwerkt und fischt ebenda#h





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist Marteria nich auch Mecklenburger?





zokker schrieb:


> Ja, sind Mecklenburger. Alle naturverbunden und nicht abgehoben.



Is Fr. Merkel nicht auch aus der Ecke? Kann man da nicht was machen?


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



daci7 schrieb:


> Is Fr. Merkel nicht auch aus der Ecke? Kann man da nicht was machen?


Die ist in Hamburg geboren.[emoji847]


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



daci7 schrieb:


> Is Fr. Merkel nicht auch aus der Ecke? Kann man da nicht was machen?





Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...der Meinung, der wäre ausreichend beschäftigt, seine läufige Tusse im Zaum zu halten?




|kopfkrat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNdnVVHfseA


----------



## Nordan (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



daci7 schrieb:


> Is Fr. Merkel nicht auch aus der Ecke? Kann man da nicht was machen?



Nimm DU sie doch einfach mal mit zum angeln:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

boaaah, dat is fies...............


----------



## daci7 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



zokker schrieb:


> Die ist in Hamburg geboren.[emoji847]



Ok - die 10sek. googlen hätt ich auch machen können...



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNdnVVHfseA



:vik:


Nordan schrieb:


> Nimm DU sie doch einfach mal mit zum angeln:m


touché.


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ok - die 10sek. googlen hätt ich auch machen können...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hab ich nicht gegoogelt. Und die Uckermark liegt auch nicht in Mecklenburg.


----------



## daci7 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



zokker schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht gegoogelt. Und die Uckermark liegt auch nicht in Mecklenburg.


... aber ich hätt es tun müssen.
Hab ich gesagt die Uckermark liegt in Mecklenburg? Ich hoffe nicht!


----------



## Ørret (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Thomas muss mal die Angie zum Angeln einladen und ein schönes Anglerboardvideo davon machen....ich finde er kann sich mal für die Sache opfern


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...
> Hab ich gesagt die Uckermark liegt in Mecklenburg? Ich hoffe nicht!



Nein nein. 

Vorher schrieb doch irgendeiner "kommt die nicht auch aus der Gegend"


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



Ørret schrieb:


> Thomas muss mal die Angie zum Angeln einladen und ein schönes Anglerboardvideo davon machen....ich finde er kann sich mal für die Sache opfern


Dreggsagg


----------



## DrDosenbier (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Rammstein, bzw. Teile davon (Feeling B) kenn ich schon seit den frühsten 90zigern. Soweit man das mitbekommt, alles dufte Typen. Sowohl Till als auch Marteria betreiben den Sport als echte Leidenschaft und nicht als elitäres Hobby, was schon mal echt sympathisch ist.

Die "läufige Olle" ist übrigens mit dem Ex-Bush-Sänger zusammen. Till hat inzwischen was an der Seite, wo die Knochen nicht gleich durchschimmern....


----------



## Fares (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Wie urteilt ihr eigentlich über all diese Menschen. Was für asoziale Aussagen werden hier eigentlich gemacht?
Wo ist denn der Admin wenn man ihn einmal im Jahr benötigt....


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



Fares schrieb:


> Wie urteilt ihr eigentlich über all diese Menschen. Was für asoziale Aussagen werden hier eigentlich gemacht?
> Wo ist denn der Admin wenn man ihn einmal im Jahr benötigt....



Aber selber kräftig Urteilen 
Einfach mal durch die Hose atmen, dietunnix und diewollnnurspielen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



Fares schrieb:


> Wie urteilt ihr eigentlich über all diese Menschen. Was für asoziale Aussagen werden hier eigentlich gemacht?
> Wo ist denn der Admin wenn man ihn einmal im Jahr benötigt....



Bodennebel?|kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bodennebel?|kopfkrat



... eher Küstennebel ...


----------



## phirania (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Is Fr. Merkel nicht auch aus der Ecke? Kann man da nicht was machen? 


Da hilft keine Therapie....
Ist wohl  ein hoffnungsloser Fall  #d


----------



## kati48268 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Sehr guter Musiker, kommt auch sonst sympathisch rüber,
und dass _obwohl_ er Mecklenburger ist. |supergri
Dazu anscheinend jemand, der verstanden hat, wozu man(n) heutzutage angelt. #6


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Hehehe ... mach dich mal nicht unbeliebt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Echte Gitarrenmusik, Jagen, Angeln...

Musste schon mit Leuten, die wesentlich schlechtere Voraussetzungen hatten, ein Bier trinken.

Mir gefällt das...


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Wenn alle Kinder schon im Bett sind, dürft ihr gerne mal nach "Fish on" suchen. Vorsicht, Blut und Möpse.
In dem Lied geht es natürlich ums Fi...
...schen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Und die brauchen auch keine Therapeuten deswegen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



daci7 schrieb:


> Is Fr. Merkel nicht auch aus der Ecke? Kann man da nicht was machen?



Frau Merkel war einmal zu DDR Zeiten in einem Angelverein, war sogar mal Vorstand dort Sie bestzitz den Angelschein und angelt immer noch, wenn auch selten aus zeitlichen Gründen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

naja, ihr gings wohl eher um den Bootsplatz, als ums Angeln:
http://www.zeit.de/2013/19/anglerverein-angela-merkel
http://www.bild.de/news/standards/kanzlerin-angela-merkel-hat-den-angelschein-14134724.bild.html

Dennoch, das  würde sie ja mit einschliessen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Funktionäre und Politik zum Angeln zwingen?*
> Und - wer hätte das gedacht vik::vik::vik, diese Geschichte bringt mich auch zu folgender Überlegung:
> Sollte man Schützern, Politikern und Verbandlern nicht allen eine gehörige Portion praktischen Angelns verschreiben?
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Wegen eines Bootsplatzes tritt man einem Verein bei, sicherlich,
aber für einen Bootsplatz muss man sich nicht dann in den Vorstand des Angelvereins wählen lassen  ...


----------



## vermesser (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Frau Merkel schwamm einfach in jedem System oben  . Und wenn es ihren Zwecken dient, tritt sie auch in den Vorstand des Vereins heterosexueller hässlicher Damen mit unschönen Frisuren ein  .

Zum Thema: Ja, der Typ von Rammstein ist ziemlich normal geblieben und dass er jagt und angelt ist nicht neu. Angelt nicht Slatan Ibrahimovic auch?Ist kein Mecklenburger, aber auch relativ normal im normalen Leben, wenn er nicht vor den Medien Show machen muss.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Ich glaub, wenn man ein ernsthaftes Problem hat ersetzt Angeln keinen Therapeuten. War mal ne Zeit lang in einem "Tief" und da hat mir mein Arzt (selbst Angler) auch Angeln "verschrieben" Tolle Sache und bis zu einem gewissen Grad hilft es auch...


----------



## DrDosenbier (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Moin, 

D1985, bei einem pathologischen Befund sollte man natürlich auf fachliche Unterstützung nicht verzichten. Wobei auch da so ein Hobby unterstützend wirken kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

*Vollkommen klar *und im Eingangsartikel bereits erwähnt!:


thomas9904 schrieb:


> (ohne zu vernachlässigen, dass es probleme gibt, bei denen medizinische oder therapeutische hilfe absolut notwendig ist, für die haare-in-der-suppe-sucher)


----------



## kati48268 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ist kein Mecklenburger, aber auch relativ normal...


Nun wollen wir mal bitte nicht das Paradoxon 
zum Regelfall erklären!


----------



## Nordan (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wenn man ein ernsthaftes Problem hat ersetzt Angeln keinen Therapeuten. War mal ne Zeit lang in einem "Tief" und da hat mir mein Arzt (selbst Angler) auch Angeln "verschrieben" Tolle Sache und bis zu einem gewissen Grad hilft es auch...



Gabs ein Rezept für die Apotheke oder deinen Gerätehändler?|supergri


----------



## schuppensammler (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



vermesser schrieb:


> Frau Merkel schwamm einfach in jedem System oben  . Und wenn es ihren Zwecken dient, tritt sie auch in den Vorstand des Vereins heterosexueller hässlicher Damen mit unschönen Frisuren ein  .



 ja die Machtgeilheit war ihr früh anzumerke(l)n, aber das ist ja leider bei vielen so, bevor sie auf die dunkle Seite der macht wechseln...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wegen eines Bootsplatzes tritt man einem Verein bei, sicherlich,
> aber für einen Bootsplatz muss man sich nicht dann in den Vorstand des Angelvereins wählen lassen  ...
> 
> Wieso bekommt die wohl das goldene Parteiabzeichen der Grünen verliehen!?




Wenn man als Frau ausschaut wie 'ne Tonne Torf und mit einer hörigen Portion pathologischem Narzissmus ausgestattet ist, schafft man sich horizontale Ersatzbefriedigung.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn man als Frau ausschaut wie 'ne Tonne Torf ...


Gibt's denn da in euren mecklenburgischen Mooren auch andere? #c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gibt's denn da in euren mecklenburgischen Mooren auch andere? #c




Du hättest Anblick, der dir die Tränen einer unerfüllbaren Sehnsucht in's Höschen tropfen lassen würde, Schnegge!


----------



## Schugga (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

|uhoh: Hier geht's ja ab!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

die müss(t)en alle mal angeln gehen zum runterkommen (fragt den Rammstein-Sänger!!!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Noch einer von der harten Fraktion, ders draussen Leben mag:
METALLICA-FRONTMANN JAMES HETFIELD: JÄGER, IMKER, ROCKSTAR

Und Ted Nugent (kill it to grill it) ist ja auch angelnder Jäger oder jagender Angler..
Ted Nugent Ammo TV Commercial, 'Kill 'em and Grill 'em'


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Noch einer von Ted Nugent (ist halt meine Jugend):
[youtube1]NOYfyUWNBAU[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOYfyUWNBAU


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Rammstein jeah! Nicht nur die Mucke is geil


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Angeln, Jagen, draussen Essen holen hat schon was.

Ich denke, gerade Musiker, die ja wirklich einen stressigen Job haben, wissen diesen Ausgleich vielleicht noch mehr zu schätzen als manch anderer ..

Angeln ist halt geil UND gesund!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## silverfish (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Genau , und wenn ich diese Öko-Fuzzis sehe ,die von Tierquälerei reden ,dabei aber Zuchtlachs und Schweinefilet "genießen",sträubt sich mir der Kamm !
Neulich  fragte mich jemand ,warum ich denn die Pfanne Sauerkraut und Kassler auf dem Feuer mache, und ob ich keinen
Herd hätte.
Ich hab nur gesagt :"Weil ich es kann !"
Als er n Happen kosten durfte , meinte er so was leckeres habe er noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Bruder im Geiste!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

*Das machen Sido, Marteria und Bushido am liebsten in ihrer Freizeit *
https://noizz.de/lifestyle/das-mach...bushido-am-liebsten-in-ihrer-freizeit/eryt6m3


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. November 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

http://www.outfox-world.de/news/peta-will-rammstein-saenger-in-therapie-schicken.html


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

Da muss ich der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Happig Kasachstan recht geben: man muss nicht jeden scheiß von dem Karnevalsverein verbreiten. Da fühlen die sich nur unnötig ernst genommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*

hehehe - die PETAner wieder ;-))

DANKE für den Link!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. November 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da muss ich der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Happig Kasachstan recht geben:
> man muss nicht jeden scheiß von dem Karnevalsverein verbreiten. Da fühlen die sich nur unnötig ernst genommen



Wann hat sie das denn gesagt?

Ich kenne bezüglich Petra nur ein, wenn auch inoffizielles, Statement von Christel. Angeblich soll sie bei einer privaten Ziehung im "Zum Schinken" im Wedding mal rausgehauen haben, dass Taddel Breining 
"mal wieder die Rotgurke ins Gemüse gestemmt gehört, damit die wieder weiß, wieviel Spaß ein Stücke Fleisch machen kann" 
keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt oder inwieweit sich diese Aussage verifizieren lässt!#c


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2017)

*AW: RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn man als Frau ausschaut wie 'ne Tonne Torf und mit einer hörigen Portion pathologischem Narzissmus ausgestattet ist, schafft man sich horizontale Ersatzbefriedigung.



sei bloß vorsichtig  was meinst du wohl für was sich die Tonne hält äh tschuldigung Frau - hat sie nicht schon beim Böhmermann -Erdogankonflickt nicht nach einem 
 Majestätsbeleidigungs -Paragraphen gesucht ;+
 wer ist schon Erdo ??? gegen Ihre Majestät Angela 

 Ja ANGELN ist Therapie - zumindest bei mir - hab ich ein schwerwiegendes Problem - gehe ich angeln - hilft bei mir zu 99% um über etwas klar zu werden.


----------

